# Record Www Goes To The Spa



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

While I like the wabi look, this chrome plated case on this Record WWW watch had a little too much wabi. I thought I would have the case lathed and re-chromed. I also had the hands and dial re-lumed.

Aldo, a regular on the MWR, was gracious enough to perform the rehabilitaion. And what a job he did!









The BEFORE PIC!

Notice the original Radium lume has deteriortaed on the hands (and even fallen out) and the greenish tritium redial (by the MoD?) doesn't match the hands... The chrome has worn off, revealing the brass case material underneath...










and the AFTER pics

(all these are Aldo's photos, with permission.

Taken apart:










All done!










the lume!


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

This pic really shows how bad teh acse was..


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like a good job









I quite like the ones that have seen some "action" but I do hate it when the lume in the hands is a completely different colour to the lume on the dial. So many of them are like that though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic job Duarte


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Just got this back from Aldo, who re-finished and re-plated the case and re-lumed the dial and hands. A sympathetic restoration.

You've seen the before pics..

After:




























the back:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great job









Who is 'Aldo'?

There are at least 2 people on the forum who have worn plated watch cases that need refinishing, could you PM me Aldos details so I can pass it on...

Thanks

Jason


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

potz said:


> and a job well done Aldo


Thank you , I'm new in this forum.



jasonm said:


> Who is 'Aldo'?


Hi Jasonm, i live in Italy, i'm watch collector and watchmaker.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice bit of work

It really highlights the desirability of all st. steel cases


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Hi Jasonm, i live in Italy, i'm watch collector and watchmaker.


Good to have you aboard Aldo, I love Italy, I have a friend who lives in Faenza near Bologna and visit him regularly, I love it...


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Hi Jasonm, i live in Italy, i'm watch collector and watchmaker.
> 
> 
> Good to have you aboard Aldo, I love Italy, I have a friend who lives in Faenza near Bologna and visit him regularly, I love it...
> ...


Thank you Jasonm, i live in the north-eastern part of Italy.

Sorry for my English, it is not very fluent.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sure your English is better than our Italian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the







forum Aldo.

Some cracking work you've done there.

I spent a few weeks in Sardinia many moons ago, very nice indeed.


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

....btw Potz....


----------

